# Se tenir à la disposition de quelqu'un



## Aleza

Buon giorno !

Je dois traduire cette phrase : "Toute l'équipe du restaurant se tient à votre disposition pour organiser vos repas de fête, de famille ou d'affaire."

Voici mon essai : "Il ristorante è a la vostra disposizione per organizzare i vostri pranzi di festa, di famiglia o d’affari."


J'imagine que c'est moyen, je ne sais pas comment l'améliorer...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lexinauta

'...*alla* vostra disposizione...'


----------



## italianfriend

No... "Lo staff del ristorante è *a *vostra disposizione per organizzare feste, banchetti, pranzi di lavoro e ricevimenti di tutti i tipi."


----------



## Aleza

Grazie mille !!!


----------



## italianfriend

Di niente ;-)


----------



## Lexinauta

Non corrisponde la preposizione articolata in questo caso?


----------



## italianfriend

No... "Sono a tua disposizione"


----------



## Necsus

Dal Garzanti:
*4* possibilità di disporre di qualcuno o di qualcosa secondo la propria volontà: _avere a disposizione una somma_; _mettersi_, _tenersi a disposizione di qualcuno_ | _essere a (completa) disposizione_, in formule di cortesia.


----------



## Lexinauta

Grazie, Italianfriend.  Prenderò nota.


----------

